# Best camera which can fit in pockets. S95 vs S100 vs any other?



## john1921 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi All,

I am planning to buy a camera to have pictures of my friends and family. Price and zoom is not a matter to me.. I want the best image quality camera which can fit in pockets.. I heard about s95 some time back.. Is it stilll the best camera to buy or there are any other point and shoot cameras. Is there any much difference btw s95 and s100 and also i heard about sony hx9v Does it give better pictures than s95? Kindly suggest me some best cameras

Note : price and zoom is not a matter to me. But i dont want to comprmise on the image quality of my friends or family.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 9, 2011)

Bro you have opened a big market 

0. Apart from S100 which is update to already superb S95 

*www.photographyblog.com/images/sized/images/uploads/canon_powershot_s100_review-275x174.jpg

1.Nikon P7100 and its successful old brother P7000

*www.photographyblog.com/images/sized/images/uploads/nikon_coolpix_p7100_review-275x188.jpg

2. Panasonic Lumix LX5 and its older brother LX3

*www.photographyblog.com/images/sized/images/uploads/panasonic_lumix_lx5_review2-275x176.jpg

3. Canons g12 which a more retro but with similar specs like S95

*www.photographyblog.com/images/sized/images/uploads/canon_powershot_g12_review-275x226.jpg

Here is the comparision ->Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review

My personal vote goes to Panasonic LX5 among them


----------

